# bizzare acepromazine reaction?



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Quinn is supposed to be keeping quiet due to his cruciate injury. He has been doing well for the most part. He was really antsy/frustrated today and I couldn't get him to relax. I decided to give him some ace I had from my previous dog. After a half hour or so, he started shivering. I didn't think much of it since I know it can make them have a hard time regulating their body temperature. I put his sweatshirt on him and we curled up on the couch. After about 20 minutes he started having major tremors and biting at the air. I called the doc at work and he said he had seen dogs with that reaction before and unless it got worse to wait it out. Within a few minutes of getting off the phone he started developing hives and swelling in his throat. I gave him some benadryl and brought him down to the hospital. By the time we got there the hives were gone, but his throat was still swollen. Both the doctor and I are confused. We have seen the weird behavior/tics from ace, but never an allergic type reaction. has anyone else ever seen an allergic response to ace?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I personally have never heard of a reaction to ace like that....scary stuff. How is he now?


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Wow, I've used Ace with two of our dogs and never seen any reactions. That had to be scarey. Hopefully he is okay now??!!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I hope everything is ok!
In the Boxer world, Ace is a BIG no no... but I've not heard anything about it regarding other breeds. Scary.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Hmm.. I posted an update this morning. Guess it didn't go through.

Quinn is doing well today. We stayed in the apartment at the hospital. I didn't want to drive all the way home (about 45 minutes) and risk something happening. We gave him some dex to get rid of the swelling/hives. He was still having tremors and acting really paranoid for a couple more hours. None of the other doctors had heard of the allergic type symptoms. guess my boy is just special!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Yikes, Scary stuff! Glad he's doing better. When Zeus had both his TPLO's he took ace w/o any issues. He did have a similar reaction to diazapan (sp?) He was extremely agitated, and it did the complete opposite in the "calming down" dept. No swelling or allergic symptoms; but after the one pill, his chart was marked to never give to him again.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Glad to hear that Quinn is doing better. Thanks for the update!


----------

